# PSA: FS: Trek Fuel 98



## Philpug (Jul 11, 2010)

Not affilated but if you know Finndog from Epic and how he keeps his gear this is one immaculate bike. 


http://www.epicski.com/forum/thread/95008/trek-fuel-98-2004-fs-bike-l-frame

These have been going on Craigslist for 8-900 and I cannot see any being in as good of condition as this one. He got a 29'er in his sights and wants to move this one ASAP.


----------

